# bullshit...



## Mr.MojoRisin'

Bullshit is a popular vulgar slang word used in North America which means stupid or untrue talk or writing; nonsense.  It also means to talk nonsense to (someone), typically to be misleading or deceptive.  I'm really curious as to what the Filipino equivalent is for the word bullshit.  I *don't* need the Filipino equivalent for the word "shit" or the the Filipino equivalent for the word "bull".  Therefore, please let me know how to say "bullshit" in Filipino.  Thank you very much for your attention to this matter.  I look forward to your response.


----------



## Pertinax

Tagalog has several words for "nonsense" - e.g. kalokohan, katarantaduhan, kaululan, kagaguhan.  But these tend to have roots with various senses of "crazy" (loko, tarantado, ulol, gago), whereas "bullshit" (at least when used as a verb) implies that the speaker is aware that he is talking nonsense.  I think, then, that the closest match is "kaululan", since "ulol" has several derivatives (e.g. ululin, mang-ulol, pang-uulol, mapang-ulol) which imply deceit.


----------



## lm63073

I actually have something I'm trying to translate into Tagalog right now which uses this term "bullshit" multiple times, as well as the term "full of shit" which has a similar connotation. It also uses the slang term "game" which in this context means "skills". I'm really struggling to translate it. It's just kind of a nonsense joke thing that I'm sharing with frends, and I'd really like to translate it. As a means of advancing this thread and also helping me, would somebody be willing to give some help translating this to Tagalog?

Here it is:

"My advice to those of you who are either chronically full of shit or occasionally full of shit is, be good at being full of shit. Sometimes the person you are trying to bullshit will know that you are full of shit but will actually still respect you and let you get away with it if you are good at it. So, if you’re going to be full of shit, have some game. If you’re full of shit and you have no game, your bullshit is really never going to work.

This all actually makes a ton of sense. Sometimes a person, even though they know you’re full of shit, will feel sympathy and want to help you anyway. But if your bullshit is so bad that it just makes them look stupid to believe it, then they’re not in a position to help. And it’s not because they don’t want to, it’s because your bullshit is of such low quality that you’re not giving a choice. So again, step up your bullshit game."

Thanks to anyone who is willing to help 

LM


----------



## DotterKat

That text is so emotionally charged and intentionally crude that it almost does not matter what combination of _kaululan, kagaguhan, kalokohan _or_ katarantaduhan_ you use.  The crassness of the delivery is an important element of the message. Thus, for every BS word you need to use simply substitute any of the aforementioned Tagalog words or permutations thereof (_parating puno ng katarantaduhan_ - chronically full of S, _paminsan minsan ay may kagaguhan_ - occasionally full of S, etc.). The equivalencies will not be exact but that is of course not the point of the text. The aim is to shock the listener awake to all of their BS by hurling as many BS words or BS-adjacent words at them.


----------

